# Membership Expired Notice



## csxjohn (Oct 17, 2013)

When I clicked on the link for the current newsletter on the top of the newsletter it says my membership has expired and to click here to renew.

When I sign in to TUG it tells me my membership is good through 12/25/13.  Something is not right.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2013)

please email me for all membership related issues.

tug@tug2.net

although at quick glance I dont see your membership email in the expired list....are you sure you didnt get the email on a different email address?


----------

